# Appetite



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

My goat doesn't like his feed and I've done everything to get him to eat I can't switch feeds and he won't touch it any advice???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the feed and what have you done?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Show rite mixed with Jacobys and I use glu coat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So you have only tried adding the glucoat to the feed? Have you tried adding a little molasses? Have you tried adding alfalfa pellets?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

The glu coat has molasses in it, I've been also adding ammonium chloride and I give him costal hay but I haven't been in a few days because I need him to eat his grain


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you giving the ammonium chloride daily?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The ammonium chloride tastes bad and might be why he isn't eating the grain. You may have to find another way of getting it into him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Doesnt show rite already have the ammonium chloride? Its a show feed so it should


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Depends on what show-rite product it is.


----------

